

Is my SEO hurt using this type of redirects? - juanpdelat
http://blacksuitlabs.com/augmented-reality-news
I've seen many websites, specially social networks, allowing their users to have on their profiles a link to their own website/blog, but in reality they all are using redirects.<p>I wonder why are they doing this? I imagine it's because is a cheap way to get links with "valuable" anchor texts, so I decided to try it myself.<p>I'd like to make sure this is not going to hurt my SEO.<p>Side question, what is happening with my page rank when using window.location.replace(redirectURL)?<p>PS. I am sorry if anything I just said/ask doesn't make sense.
======
billslawski
Upon clicking a link, you're sending a 404 status code message to
browsers/user agents. Search engine crawlers likely aren't going to follow
past that.

So everything you link to appears to be a broken link, and the pages are all
about links.

What kind of quality score might a search engine give a page that's completely
filled with broken links? Probably not too high.

~~~
juanpdelat
Ok I noticed some weird behaviour with links found on google news (even feeds
from google news use the origial url as a get variable on their url), those
were making my drupal installation detect a 404. I've made some changes and
now every redirect is a 302, any thoughts on that?

BTW thanks a lot for noticing the 404 statuses.

